# Ferrari 250 GT California



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

I wish I could describe the feeling when I was called to take care one of the most exclusive Ferrari models of all times. The 250 GT California!! To the best of my knowledge a 250 is the most expensive car ever sold at an auction. Such a beautiful and unique car. I must have spent at least a couple of hours just looking at it before I even touched it. It was unbelievable...

On to the detailing stuff. After a quick clean and dust removal, I clayed the whole car to make sure the surface is perfectly clean for a proper inspection that showed a lot of swirls and quite a few minor scratches.










So, first thing was to properly mask any sensitive parts so that only the paint is left exposed ready to be polished.










What really defined the techniques involved regarding polishing the paint was its softness. This car has been resprayed and the paint was extremely soft and delicate. So for the polishing stage I chose a compound that does not need to be worked long but has solid correctional abilities. So, Scholl S17 was used with polishing pads mostly.

This is a 50/50 shot of the rear panel where it shows the correction of the swirls and some minor scratches after just a single pass.










Even though the correction was sound there was still work left to be done finishing and jewlling the surface. On a general note the procedure used was as follows.

Initial condition.










Priming the pad with S17. For such tight corners I sometimes prefer priming the sides of the pad as well for a smoother polish on both car panels.










This is after the correction stage where slight marring is evident.










And finally finishing with Menzerna SF4500.










Some more 50/50 shots during polishing stages.




























Finishing off the rest of the car.




























For the protection stage I chose a high end wax intended for show and Concours cars but most significantly that it can perform its best without the need of any glazes underneath.










Given the fat that that paint was so soft, it was relatively easy to induce some very light marring even with a high quality microfiber towel. Obviously such a negligible swirl will only be seen under very directive lighting and only at a specific angle, but still when seeking for perfection it still a swirl. So I 've decided not to use any glaze and move directly to the wax that i knew it was up for it. ******* is a very nice wax to work with. The smell of bitter almond is sensational and as soon as you start applying it, you can tell how well refined it is. Very crisp and very rich outcome. I am impressed. The only thing that needs some caution is to get the timing right before buffing it. It needs to be buffed before it dries. 
Obviously, I cannot really comment how durable it is yet but the way it looks, well please judge for yourselves. 



















Very powerful indeed!!!

And some final photos.






















































































































Three different decades three exceptional examples.










Thank you very much for watching it.

Kostas


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Omg 250GT fantastic classic seen one at Ferrari museum looked amazing in flesh lucky man


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

What an amazing car,excellent job there well done.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Ouch !! My jaw just hit the floor !!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

beautiful finish for a beautiful car


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

that wonderful car, phenomenal work


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Just one word - amazing ...


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Amazing Kostas, love your work & I must get a flight out to see you & your friend


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Absolutely stunning kostas, which i have come to expect from you! This is a great example of why i love the international showroom :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Great work. 

That red stripe looks awful though. 

Why would they do that on such a car?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome work and car:argie::thumb:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh my, what a car and what a finish! 

Excellent documentation too!!!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

WOW!, just bloody WOW!


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you very much to each one of you guys. It is really appreciated.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Now I'm sure that was an absolute pleasure to work on..
Stunning results :thumb:..


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great work mate and stuuuuning car ! But have to agree with the comment about the stripe . Almost Ruins the car if it wer possible .


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

awesome work on a properly stunning car


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

Stunning and beautiful car,
Am I allowed to criticise a $10million dollar car?
yeah, I'm jealous, so why not...I don't like the red stripe.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning mate nice work.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunning car mate, excellent work. However, the red stripes are akin to a 'tache on the Mona Lisa.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

first class work
very very nice

is that an enzo in the background as well!!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

That is simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

i'd of **** myself going anywhere near that with a rotary....well done man:buffer: :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Excellent work and outstanding finish,a thing of beauty


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

that looks absolutely stunning!! what an amazing finish on a classic


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Did Chris Evans not pay 5 million for one of these ?


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Great work on a classic ride


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> first class work
> very very nice
> 
> is that an enzo in the background as well!!


Thank you.

Funny you should mention that, once I finished polishing the bonnet on the 250 I stood back and I was just admiring the view until I realized that I was actually leaning on an Enzo! Couldn't stop smiling. Thankfully I was all alone at that moment.



steve1975 said:


> i'd of **** myself going anywhere near that with a rotary....well done man:buffer: :thumb:


I must admit Steve, I was a bit stressed up until the rotary part was over.



DD1 said:


> Did Chris Evans not pay 5 million for one of these ?


I think it was double that for a 250 GTO.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Fantastic car and great work :thumb:


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful. Would like others have said look so much better one colour.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Absaloutly beautiful. Luck man working on such a classic


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely work and a beautiful car. ******* working well then:thumb:

Its a shame they don't make cars like that anymore.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

lucky you!! very nice work, nice reflection and gloss on it!
and what a garage!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DD1 said:


> Did Chris Evans not pay 5 million for one of these ?


Yes hi did and painted it white like the rest of his collection


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

Fantastic car and an amazing finish!!!


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh my God. Fantastic work Kostas as usual. :argie:


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi spyco another history of detailer. Can I buy the ferrari picture. Very deep and sensation feeling. Can be Artdeshine products showpiece suing ArtdeKotsos Obsidian Wax


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

alfred said:


> Hi spyco another history of detailer. Can I buy the ferrari picture. Very deep and sensation feeling. Can be Artdeshine products showpiece suing ArtdeKotsos Obsidian Wax


So you would like to use a ********** Wax coated Ferrari picture to showcase your new ArtdeKotsos Obsidian Wax?

Interesting.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your supportive comments.



********** Wax said:


> Lovely work and a beautiful car. ******* working well then:thumb:
> 
> Its a shame they don't make cars like that anymore.


Thanks Jason, I am really glad I chose ******* for this rare beauty.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

The results on this rare Ferrari are jaw dropping 

I m very happy that your hard work and knowledge rewarded 

When the owner of most exclusive Ferrari in Greece finds you and trust his multi million car in your hands you know that you have achieved the highest level even many tried to prevent it. 

I m very proud for your work and our friendship


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

mmmm i want to detail one.
great job mate


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> Amazing Kostas, love your work & I must get a flight out to see you & your friend


Make sure you let the Mrs know you 'll be gone for a while...


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes hi did and painted it white like the rest of his collection


I think you will find it's still black ;-)


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Superb work....


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Got to be the most simply beautiful car ever made! Such a pleasure to read, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Stunning motor, Nice work, thanks for sharing


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

:doublesho exceptional work on this piece of art :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice indeed


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

What a beautyfull car!! What tyredressing is used? Maybe i read over it..


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Unique car, awesome work, perfect finish!!!!Excellent my friend!!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

amazing work on an amazing car 

well doen, and that finish with *******= wow!


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Very impressive work!
Amazing results Kosta!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

You are a very lucky man Kostas , working on one of the rarest Ferrari ever built :thumb: Excellent workmanship on this Classic, you have made it look even better :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you all very very much.



Eurogloss said:


> You are a very lucky man Kostas , working on one of the rarest Ferrari ever built :thumb: Excellent workmanship on this Classic, you have made it look even better :thumb:
> 
> Mario


Thanks Mario. I most certainly realize how lucky I am but most significantly that hard work and passion in what you do does pay off eventually!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

amazing finish


----------

